# Buch 7



## Akareon (24. März 2009)

Nun ist es offiziell. CM wird es nicht bis zum 26.03 schaffen. Nun versuchen sie Buch 7 bis nächste Woche Donnerstag fertig zu bekommen. Es ist keine große Überraschung, denn schon lange wurde darüber diskutiert dass sich der Patch verschieben wird. 



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Geduld in dieser Woche, während wir auf Buch 7 warten. Wie schon in einem Thread erwähnt wurde, hat unser QA-Team ein paar schwerwiegende Fehler während der üblichen Tests gefunden.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Lotro-europe.com


----------



## Vetaro (24. März 2009)

Gut zu hören.
Und wäre ne gute gelegenheit für die Zuständigen, am nächstwöchigen Mittwoch ne weitere Meldung rauszubringen.


----------



## mrcdata (24. März 2009)

*schmoll*


----------



## Morca (24. März 2009)

Danke für die Nachricht. Hauptsache es geht alles glatt, da stört eine Verzögerung nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Gerossi (24. März 2009)

Mir soll es recht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab am 1. April eh erst (hoffentlich) meine letzte schriftliche Abiprüfung hinter mir...
Dann kann ich mich die zwei Ferienwochen wieder HDRO zuwenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (24. März 2009)

Na, ich freu mich. 
Da hab ich ja doch noch eine Chance, Buch 6 abzuschließen. 8)


----------



## Olfmo (25. März 2009)

Gerossi schrieb:


> Mir soll es recht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähnlich geht es mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am 31.3. habe ich meine letzte Vordiploms-Prüfung und nachdem ich einer der Idioten bin die direkt nach der Buchveröffentlichung den neuen Content stürmen und für die übliche Überfarmung sorgen freue ich mich dass ich so doch voll daran teilhaben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterio (25. März 2009)

lächerlich sonne Aktion bei CM , die Amis kriegen es 2 Wochen früher...


----------



## Vetaro (25. März 2009)

Disasterio schrieb:


> lächerlich sonne Aktion bei CM , die Amis kriegen es 2 Wochen früher...


Ja, ich hätte auch lieber den verbuggten neuen Patch, inklusive, dass man nichts lesen kann, weil alle Buchstaben sinnloser müll sind!


----------



## arieos (25. März 2009)

Disasterio schrieb:


> lächerlich sonne Aktion bei CM , die Amis kriegen es 2 Wochen früher...




Wenn dich dieser Bug treffen würde: http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?t=255554

Würdest du aus´m mimi Thread erstellen garnicht mehr raus kommen. Sei froh, das sie das verschieben.


----------



## Akareon (25. März 2009)

Ich finde es jetzt wirklich nicht schlimm... Wie kann man sich darüber nur aufregen? Lieber warte ich noch 1-2 Wochen auf Buch 7, bevor ich einen verbugten Patch bekomme. Außerdem werden wir mit diesem Patch auch noch einige Hotfixes abbekommen, die die Amis noch bzw. gestern erst bekommen haben.


----------



## Fox82 (25. März 2009)

Ich bin froh, dass Sie es verschieben weil ich keinen Bock auf "Gibberish" hätte...dann lieber nen sauberes Buch 7 als eins mit leeren Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Bartholom (25. März 2009)

wenn man die wahl hat zwischen "pünktlichem erscheinen" und "fehlerfreiem erscheinen" sollte es doch eigentlich keine wahl geben - ein paar tage/wochen warten ist nicht halb so ärgerlich wie ständig durch bugs gestörter spielspass.


----------



## Fox82 (25. März 2009)

Das seh ich spätestens seit dem AOC-Early Access auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Sandalor (25. März 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch lieber den verbuggten neuen Patch, inklusive, dass man nichts lesen kann, weil alle Buchstaben sinnloser müll sind!



/Ironie off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm mein Reden, ich warte lieber noch 2-3 Wochen damit es zu 98,98% fehlerfrei ist.
Hoffentlich biegen die das endlich mit den merkwürdigen Attributsbezeichnungen bei den legendären Sachen hin.
Wie dem auch sei, gut Ding will Weile haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandroc Tollertyp (30. März 2009)

Irgendwo freu' ich mich auch, dass es verschoben wurde^^
Dann kann ich noch ein bisschen ''überpowertes'' PvP machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (1. April 2009)

weiss jemand, ob das buch 7 morgen (2ten april) nun in deutschland eingespielt wird oder nicht?


----------



## simoni (1. April 2009)

Wenn nichts schief läuft: JA.


----------



## joergs (1. April 2009)

Buch 7 verschiebt sich erneut um mindestens 1 Woche!
Es wurden noch schwere Fehler in der Lokalisation entdeckt die so nicht veröffentlich werden können.
Auch will man alle Fehler die in den USA gefunden wurden noch vor einer Veröffentlichung bereinigen.

Dies ist auch der Grund warum es bisher noch keine Patchnotes und eben auch keinen Vorabdownload des Patches gibt.

Codemasters peilt nun als neuen Termin den 09.04.2009 an. 

Quelle Morthond.de


----------



## TheONE§ (1. April 2009)

al's klar. ty fuer die info.


----------



## Vetaro (1. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wäre ne gute gelegenheit für die Zuständigen, am nächstwöchigen Mittwoch ne weitere Meldung rauszubringen.



Jetzt wisst ihr, was ich damals prophezeit hatte.


----------



## Cordesh (1. April 2009)

joergs schrieb:


> Buch 7 verschiebt sich erneut um mindestens 1 Woche!...
> 
> Quelle Morthond.de



* April April * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (1. April 2009)

> von Satine
> 
> *Buch 7: Die Blätter von Lórien – Bald erhältlich*
> 
> ...



Damit ist es offiziell bestätigt, dass morgen Buch 7 kommt.


----------



## lausebengel08 (2. April 2009)

gibt es den irgendwo die patchnotes auf deutsch?

danke schön


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## .Ben. (2. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, da selbst im launcher nur die englischen verlinkt sind
> 
> PS: man dauert der schritt "Spieldaten werden aktuallisiert" ewig
> 
> ...




*g* sicher dauert das lange, da man es ja nicht geschaft hat einen Standalone-Patch freizugeben (ja ich weiß das die da probs hatten ....) und somit XYZ Spieler jetzt auch über den Client das spiel aktualiseren (nur ein grund z.B.)


----------



## simion (2. April 2009)

Warum wohl^^ Vielleicht weil tausende das gleichzeitig runterladen^^ Naja vielleicht hab ich das bis 18 Uhr geschafft, glaube ich aber eher nicht. Hab grade 20 kb/s!


----------



## Zardios (2. April 2009)

> Hab grade 20 kb/s!



Dann haste es ja noch gut, ich bin rausgeflogen und kann jetzt garnicht mehr laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (2. April 2009)

Zardios schrieb:


> Dann haste es ja noch gut, ich bin rausgeflogen und kann jetzt garnicht mehr laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als ich endlich 20% hatte bin ich auch rausgeflogen und darf jetzt wieder von vorne anfangen -.-

Wird das vielleicht von deiner Firewall blockiert?


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Zardios (2. April 2009)

> Wird das vielleicht von deiner Firewall blockiert?



leider nicht, ich hab schon Firewall komplett aus, Modem und Rechner neugestartet


----------



## garius74 (2. April 2009)

also ich hba 40 kb/s und bin bei 25% der spieledaten...


----------



## simion (2. April 2009)

Och ne noch 940 Dateien und am Ende dauert das immer länger...


----------



## lausebengel08 (2. April 2009)

löl ich hab noch 3170 vor mir


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## simion (2. April 2009)

Ich freu mich schon wenn ich das heute noch runtergeladen bekomme... "Nur noch" 882 Dateien^^


----------



## Gocu (2. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn ich das heute noch runtergeladen bekomme... "Nur noch" 882 Dateien^^



Ich freu mich auch, wollte eigentlich Buch 7 machen bevor ich in den urlaub fahre und mir fehlen noch ca. 2400 Datein^^


----------



## Madrake (2. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> never play on patch day, so hatte CM/turbine das wohl geplant mit den spielern ^^



Patchvorgang läuft zwar, aber wie schon genannt wird das wohl heute nichts mehr mit einloggen. Spieldaten werden aktualisiert bei ca. 25% - im Durchschnitt ca. 10 KB/s.

mfg Madrake


----------



## simion (2. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch, wollte eigentlich Buch 7 machen bevor ich in den urlaub fahre und mir fehlen noch ca. 2400 Datein^^


Geht mir genauso. Morgen habe ich nur noch ca. 4 Stunden Zeit und dann bin ich weg. Hoffentlich schafft mein Computer das noch bis dahin...


----------



## garius74 (2. April 2009)

noch 740 Dateien.... go Barde... go


----------



## simion (2. April 2009)

Noch 800!!!


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (2. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> noch 1200 (37%) >.<



Juhu ich hol auf 32% obwohl ich nochmal anfangen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe nur das die Server heute auch stabil genug laufen, ich mein wenn das endlich fertig gepacht hat möchte man das auch testen


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## simion (2. April 2009)

Ich hab zwischen 10 und 20


----------



## Vanier (2. April 2009)

Ich bin bisher noch nicht über 13 kb/s rausgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da werden wohl einige PC´s in die Nacht "hinein-laufen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (2. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> mit was fürm speed lädst du gocu? ich nurnoch mit 10kb/s -15kb/s meistens



Ich hab jetzt immer zwischen 25 und 30 KB/s^^


----------



## simoni (2. April 2009)

Wenn du den Client neustartest sinds auch weniger Dateinen, deswegen kommst du schneller voran ^^


----------



## Gocu (2. April 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Wenn du den Client neustartest sinds auch weniger Dateinen, deswegen kommst du schneller voran ^^



Habe ich auch gedacht, aber nachdem die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde hatte ich ca. 20% und danach hatte ich genauso viele Dateien wie vorher zu downloaden nur nach dieser 30iger Grenze hatte ich aufeinmal mehr KB/s


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (2. April 2009)

Glücklicherweise ist der Flaschenhals auf Client-Seite: Ich streame nebenbei Dr. House und steh in Second Life rum: Hat keinerlei Einfluss auf meine 6-15 kbps. 

Auch anzeichen dafür, dass die andere seite die geschwindigkeit steuert: Es schwankt regelmäßig. Immer zwischen ca. 15 und ca. 6 auf und ab. Es geht nicht mal nur bis 11 oder bleibt für 'ne weile auf einer Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (2. April 2009)

naja so niedrig ist es bei mir nicht, ich hab immer noch so 20-30 und als ich das Fenster eben zum gucken aufgemacht habe gings für ne Zeit auch auf 60 hoch


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (2. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> doofer cheater



Jaja immer bin ich alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zardios (2. April 2009)

Ich brauch jetzt nurnoch 500 dateien und lad jetzt nachdem ich endlich wieder laden kann mit 100kb/s^^


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (2. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> na hoffentlich legal  ^^



Nö.


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Skalina (2. April 2009)

Puh! Erst 9%! Und ich lade mit 10-20 kb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kann dauern. Aber schön das ich nicht die einzigste bin die so lange warten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (2. April 2009)

Angeblich gehts schneller, wenn der Client paar mal neugestartet wird. Oder Aberglaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab hier von 20-80 kb alles dabei. -.-

EDIT: neugestartet und volle 250kb WOOT!!^^


----------



## Vetaro (2. April 2009)

Finde das interessant, dass es hier absolut zivil umgeht, im Vergleich zu z.B. dem 1700-seitigen Serverdown-Thread bei WoW. Heisst das nur, dass wir besser wissen, uns nebenbei zu beschäftigen?


----------



## simoni (2. April 2009)

Stell dir vor dein Leben wird für einen halben Tag ausgeschalten, dann kannst du ihnen nachfühlen :>


----------



## lausebengel08 (2. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Finde das interessant, dass es hier absolut zivil umgeht, im Vergleich zu z.B. dem 1700-seitigen Serverdown-Thread bei WoW. Heisst das nur, dass wir besser wissen, uns nebenbei zu beschäftigen?




na bei den schönen wetter kannst du dir die frage selbst beantworten
ich hör auf mit downladen ich sauge mir es am we dann habt ihr mir speed jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (2. April 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> EDIT: neugestartet und volle 250kb WOOT!!^^



Wow danke, wollte das Risiko nich eingehen den Client nochmal zu schließen weil ich alles nochmal downloaden musste als ich die verbindung verloren habe. Aber jetzt gehts sofort viel schneller


----------



## Vetaro (2. April 2009)

Kann einen Anstieg auf 12-30 kbps bestätigen.


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Och ne noch 940 Dateien und am Ende dauert das immer länger...



Japp, das merk ich auch grad.
Wobei's sich bei mir mit 275 kbit/s ertragen lässt, ich hab mich wohl elegant an der Hauptladezeit vorbei geschmuggelt.


----------



## simoni (2. April 2009)

Patch Download Geschwindigkeit02-Apr-2009Wir haben technische probleme mit einen content Distributor und haben nun weitere Server fuer euch zur verfuegung gestellt damit patching fuer euch etwas schneller wird.

Startet euren Launcher erneut sollte euer download etwas langsam sein.


----------



## Flixl (2. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Flywa (2. April 2009)

Neustarten macht echt sinn von 30 kb/s auf 250 kb/s ist doch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Vanier (2. April 2009)

Flywa schrieb:


> Neustarten macht echt sinn von 30 kb/s auf 250 kb/s ist doch ganz ordentlich.



Oh mann was habt ihr für Leitungen ich komm mit meiner 6000er nicht über die 20 kb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja liegt vielleicht an der lage des Kaffs in dem ich Lebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (2. April 2009)

Hm hab den Client auch mal neu gestartet , dann hatte ich nur noch 15 kb/s , wieder neu gestartet nun sinds 8 kb/s


----------



## simion (2. April 2009)

Ich hab neu gestartet und jetzt ist er genauso schnell^^


----------



## alwaro (2. April 2009)

eben hatte ich noch 40kb/s dachte neustarten verbessert es hoffentlich ein wenig doch dann 0,5 kb/s juhuuuuuuu mit dem speed bin ich nächsten monat vlt fertig^^
jetzt sogar 10 kb/s es bessert sich^^


----------



## simion (2. April 2009)

Nochmal neu gestartet jetzt wieder 200 kb/s! Mittelerde morgen nach der Schule komme ich wieder! Scheiße ich hab morgen 10 Stunden und bis 16:20 Uhr^^


----------



## LainX (2. April 2009)

hmmh ich downloade das auch grade aber bei mir steht ich habe 317% geschafft :O
ach und ich downloade mit satten 500 kbs cO


----------



## Vanier (2. April 2009)

Hm.... wenn´s  sichs sooooooo verschlechtern kann lass ich mal lieber das dauernde Neugestarte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab gerade geslesen, in den News hier, das die Epische Geschichte in 50 (!) Quests fortgesetzt werden soll.
Sind die dann alle in Buch 7 mitinbegriffen (an die die vielleicht auf dem Testserver waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## alwaro (2. April 2009)

jetzt bin ich bei fantasstischen 20 kb/s ihr mit euren schnellen leitungen nimmt mir alles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich hate heute wirklich die hoffnung den anfang von b7 zu machen, beim frühlingsfest vorbei zu schauen, vlt den gartenzwerg für mein haus zu ergattern und mal schauen wie viel  die levelkurvenanpassung für meinen twink gebracht hat....
schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber morgen ist auch noch ein tag...(hoffentlich kann ich irgendwann mal scneller laden und es ist bis morgen fertig)


----------



## Vanier (2. April 2009)

Hah! Ein letzter neustartversuch und siehe da! Ich lade mit 90-100 kb/s !!!
dann schon mal auf ein Wiedersehen in Lorien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind ja nur noch 1000 Dateien ...


----------



## Flywa (2. April 2009)

Nurnoch 20 Datein wuhuhuhuu vlt. wirds ja noch was


----------



## X1Alpha (2. April 2009)

na das nenn ich doch mal gut , 1mb/s ^^ 

hm und gerade eben isser sogar auf 2 mb gesprungen


----------



## lausebengel08 (2. April 2009)

Patch Download Geschwindigkeit
02-Apr-2009

Wir haben technische probleme mit einen content Distributor und haben nun weitere Server fuer euch zur verfuegung gestellt damit patching fuer euch etwas schneller wird.

Startet euren Launcher erneut sollte euer download etwas langsam sein.


----------



## Naho (2. April 2009)

50 Pakete noch und berauschende 50 kb/s 
Dann kann ich endlich Anfangen Hdro mit freunden zu spielen =)


----------



## Cyberflips (2. April 2009)

dumdidum, bin leider eben erst nach Haus gekommen und lade gerade...20% mit 90 kb/s

bin schon gespannt....leider immer noch keine deutschen Patchnotes. Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leenia (2. April 2009)

bei mir lud er auch mit 20kb, ich hab den Launcher neu gestartet, jetzt läd er mit 700 kb/s, also alles in bester Ordnung


----------



## Skalina (2. April 2009)

Habe den Launcher mal neugestartet, da es ja empfohlen wurde. Er hat dann wieder komplett von vorne angefangen zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber immerhin schraubt sich die Geschwindigkeit langsam immer höher. Bin "schon" bei 50kb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (2. April 2009)

die machen das wirklich spannend, quasi patch-download als content.

ich habe mit 50 kb genuckelt, neugestartet, und war bei sagenhaften 700 kb! im laufe der nächsten 10 minuten bin ich allerdings wieder auf 50 abgesackt, nunja, wie gewonnen so zerronnen.


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Läuft das Spiel bei euch nach dem Patch einwandfrei?
Mein Spiel spinnt total rum... >.<
Meine Chars bewegen sich total ruckelig. Der Rest funktioniert, aber die Chars... üuägh!

Edit:
Achtung, jetzt kommt's: Ich habe die Grafik _hoch_gestellt. Jetzt läuft es fehlerfrei.


----------



## Vetaro (3. April 2009)

nochmal zur klarheit: Der launcher fängt nicht "Komplett neu an" zu laden. Alle pakete die man bereits hat werden von der total-zahl abgezogen - wenn man nach 60% den client neustartet, fängt er wieder bei 0% an, muss aber statt 2500 nur noch 600 Pakete laden.


----------



## cbuffed76 (3. April 2009)

verdammt! ich krieg meinen Rechner erst heute am späten Nachmittag vom "Upgraden" (Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher, Grafikkarte - damit er sich in Moria nicht immer alle 20 Schritte aufhängt...) zurück! Grmpf! und dann noch nachpatchen....
weiß jemand, wie groß die Datei insgesamt ist?

und: hat schon jemand erste Eindrücke vom Patch zu vermelden?

Na dann: frohes Spielen und Erkunden und schon mal ein schönes (wettermäßig imwahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Wochenende!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (3. April 2009)

Blog: Erste Eindrücke von Buch 7


----------



## Gocu (3. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> nochmal zur klarheit: Der launcher fängt nicht "Komplett neu an" zu laden. Alle pakete die man bereits hat werden von der total-zahl abgezogen - wenn man nach 60% den client neustartet, fängt er wieder bei 0% an, muss aber statt 2500 nur noch 600 Pakete laden.



Hat auch keiner behauptet das es normalerweise immer wieder von vorne downloadet. Nur bei Skalina wird es wohl so gewesen sein und bei mir war es auch einmal so. Als ich ihn dann ein 2. mal neugestartet habe war es so wie du sagst (Was dann auch normal ist) also´, wenn man Pech hat, kann durchaus mal ein Fehler auftreten


----------



## Skalina (3. April 2009)

Es fing tatsächlich von vorne an, war aber nicht so schlimm denn dann ging die Geschwindigkeit auch recht schnell nach oben. Konnte teilweise mit 600 kb/s laden und dann fiel es manchmal auf 50 zurück.


----------



## Vetaro (3. April 2009)

Buch 7 enthält übrigens keinerlei Gruppenaufgaben, gefällt mir ziemlich gut, und man erhält am Ende einen Elben-Umhang, der ungefähr so gut ist wie der Umhang der Schatten und Flammen. (Jaja, siehe Blog)


----------



## Moringotho (3. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mag sich mal jemand mitteilen, der bereits nach dem Update die Solo-Instanzen für Handwerksrohstoffe lokalisiert und vielleicht sogar erkundet hat?
Mit ist nicht wirklich klar, wo sich diese befinden sollen bzw. ob diese nur über die Moria-Gebiete betretbar sind. Laut Patch-Notes sollten sie es ja zumindest in das Update von Buch 7 geschaft haben.

Cheers,
Mori


----------



## Fangrulf (3. April 2009)

Das sollte dir bei den Handwerks innis helfen zudem ist dort auch das neue schmuck set eingefügt.

Handwerk


----------



## Flixl (3. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (3. April 2009)

Snape kills Gandalf.
Next Song: AC/Miezi with _Its a long way to the doc if your cat's a rock'n'rollig_.

Reg dich doch nicht so auf, wenn du überall leute mit dem neuen umhang rumlaufen siehst, wirste eh raten können, dass es *der* ist. Ich hab ja nicht etwa irgendwelche Inhalte preisgegeben.


----------



## Martok (3. April 2009)

schlimm der zerg in lothlorien^^


----------



## simion (3. April 2009)

Ich hab mich eben eine halbe Stunden um Globsnag Scharmützler für B2B7K5 gekloppt^^


----------



## Moringotho (3. April 2009)

Fangrulf schrieb:


> Das sollte dir bei den Handwerks innis helfen zudem ist dort auch das neue schmuck set eingefügt.
> 
> Handwerk



Herzlichst bedankt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (3. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (4. April 2009)

Das ist ein schlagendes Argument.

 Du wirst sicher, bis du selber Buch 7 geschafft hast, niemanden getroffen haben, der einen Galadrim-Umhang trägt, sodass ich dir tatsächlich total den Spaß verdorben habe.


Für die nicht-beleidigten: Scenarios Wortmeldung zu Buch 7 von Januar


----------



## Olfmo (4. April 2009)

weiß eigentlich jemand wo genau die tauschhändler für schmuck etc in lorien stehen? hab die noch nicht gefunden und heute komplett caras galadon durchgequestet...

tagsüber ist natürlich wieder die hölle los, aber zum glück habe ich momentan zeit und kann es mir deshalb rausnehmen nachts zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (4. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Fangrulf (4. April 2009)

@Flixl ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nciht wirklich worüber du dich aufregst du hättest doch seinen block (bescheuertes wort!!!!)wo eindeutig stand erste eindrücke aus B7 gar nciht lesen brauchen... da bist du wohl selber schuld.


----------



## Flixl (4. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## the Dragonfist (4. April 2009)

der satz mit buch 7 und den gruppenaufagebn steht doch im blog und den hättest du wie fangrulf schon geschrieben hat nicht lesen müssen. wenn der blog "erste eindrücke aus B7" heisst kann es nun mal zu spoilern kommen. ob gewollt oder nicht. und wenn du das liest obwohl du das selber erspielen wolltest ist das nicht das problem des blog verfassers.


----------



## Vetaro (4. April 2009)

Da es wohl in meinem vorherigen Beitrag nicht offensichtlich genug war, hier nochmal der selbe Beitrag in verbesserter Form



Vetaro schrieb:


> Du wirst sicher, bis du selber Buch 7 geschafft hast, niemanden getroffen haben, der einen *Galadrim*-Umhang trägt.


 Verstehste?

_Ich traue dir zu, dass du nicht so blöd bist_ und in der lage wärst, den zusammenhang zwischen "*Buch 7 - Lothlorien, Galadrim*" und "*Hellblauer Umhang mit 'Galadrim' im Namen*" zu erkennen. Ob ich es dir gesagt hätte oder nicht, du hättest ungefähr 15 Sekunden nachdenken gebraucht, um zu schlussfolgern, dass man diesen Umhang mit Buch 7 erhält.


----------



## Flixl (4. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## simoni (4. April 2009)

Man merkt überhaupt nicht, dass du nur Vetaro flamen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komm einfach mal wieder runter, ist ziemlich erbärmlich diese Diskussion.


----------



## Gromthar (4. April 2009)

Mal was anderes: wie gefällt euch Buch 7 denn? Wurden eure Erwartungen und Wünsche umgesetzt? Top oder eher Flopp in euren Augen?


----------



## Olfmo (4. April 2009)

juhu topic wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw back to topic^^

Und bevor sich jemand beschwert: wer nichts von B7 wissen will, jetzt Augen zumachen und beim nächsten Post wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bisher folgende neue Inhalte gesehen: sämtliche Quests in Lothlorien, Buch 7 und eine Soloinstanz (die schwerere für Holz in Zelem-Melek).


Buch 7 find ich ok, erzählt die Geschichte schön weiter, allerdings ärgert es mich als Barde etwas dass man ständig Solo-Instanzen machen muss, denn auch wenn die Änderungen allesamt sinnvoll sind und einem weiter helfen, ist es halt trotzdem ein Riesen Unterschied zu nem Jäger beispielsweise... natürlich sind es andere Klassen aber zumindest eine Gruppenaufgabe hätte ich schon gerne gesehen, denn da liegt ja die wahre Aufgabe des Barden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lorien Quests gefallen mir ganz gut, finde sie sehr passend auf den Elbenwald zugeschnitten. Caras Galadon ist unglaublich beeindruckend wie ich finde, vor allem da komplett begehbar! Was mich etwas stört ist die masse an wiederholbaren Quests, die man notgedrungen erledigen muss, um den Ruf auf Verwandter zu bekommen. Ich habe jetzt alle Quests in Lothlorien erledigt und nu läufts halt aufs Farmen hinaus.

Die Idee der Handwerksinstanzen finde ich super ehrlich gesagt. Da kann man in aller Ruhe sich Materialien holen (die ja imho eh in Massen vorhanden sind) und muss sich aber nicht mit anderen Spielern rumschlagen die mit ihrem Level 60 Jäger/Waffi den ganzen Tag in den Rothornadern rumlungern und alles abbauen was spawnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem gibts auch noch Quests dafür und als Belohnung entweder goldene Blätter zum Eintauschen in Lorien oder Vermächtnisrunen.
In der Instanz wo ich gestern war gibts auch noch massig ausgefallene Felle, die bisher meiner Meinung nach etwas rar waren.

Alles in allem sehr sinnvoll in meinen Augen.

Das neuen Questradar finde ich übrigens für mich als "alten Hasen" sehr nett. Ich lese weiterhin beim ersten Mal die Questtexte, aber gerade der Pfeil auf der Karte ist für mich optimal. Denn ob man jetzt die Karte aufruft und grob in die Richtung reitet oder gleich dem Pfeil folgt ist für mich kein Unterschied sondern höchstens ein kleines Gimmick, das einem das Erledigen von Aufgaben etwas erleichtert.
Dazu kommt dass ich auch bereits die Markierung auf der Karte benutzt habe, hab' nämlich einmal in Lorien ein Gebiet für bestimmte Questgegner nicht gefunden trotz längerer Suche (im Wald nördlich von xy... die ganze Karte ist halt Wald da^^) und dann eben dort nachgeschaut.
Zusätzlich werde ich es sicherlich mit meinen Twinks verwenden, ich kenne ja eh alle Quests bereits und weiß beim Großteil auch wo ich hin muss, für den Rest werde ich das System verwenden, denn ansonsten würde ich auch nur auf dem Widerstand nachschauen.

Weitere Änderungen konnte ich noch nicht begutachten, mal sehen wie die restlichen Handwerksinstanzen sind und was es mit dem Counter in Lorien auf sich hat... ebenso warten wir ja alle noch auf die Schildkröte^^


----------



## Vetaro (4. April 2009)

Blog: Caras Galadhon

Zur Schildkröte hab ich Hier ganz unten noch was geschrieben.


----------



## grunzhart (4. April 2009)

Ich bin von Buch 7 aus verschiedenen Gründen enttäuscht.
Die Aufgaben könnten etwas abwechslungsreicher sein. Sie wirken etwas lieblos und wenig originell.
Ein besonderes Ärgernis sind aber die Sprecher und die Texte. Mal deutsch, mal englisch, mal beides und beides zu oft mit zu vielen Fehlern.
Das war schonmal deutlich besser.
Zudem winkt mit den Galadrim die nächste Fraktion, für die Ruf gesammelt werden muss. Das nimmt für meinen Geschmack Überhand!


----------



## Tetlin (5. April 2009)

Lorien ist der Hammer ein wunderschön und mit Liebe zusammen gesetztes Areal.

Wer Buch 6 abgeschlossen hat kann sofort anfangen mit denn ersten Questen in Lorien und sie sind alles andere als Lieblos sie sind einfach nur etwas völlig anderes als zuvor auch wenn sie standard Konzepten von finde oder sammle entsprechen ist der Grund weshalb und die erfolgchance sehr hoch.

Die Handwerks Instanzen sind ein Witz sie haben nichts mit Handwerk zutun weder dropen dort einzigartige Materialien oder Rezepte noch kann man selbiges als belohnung erlangen. Ansich sind sie nur ein Alibi um solo ein paar resourcen einzusammeln und Mobs umzuschlagen daher hier ein großes nogo von mir.

Buch 7 ist von Kapitel 1 bis 9 Solo einfach mal so ruter gerissen in windeseile ausser Kapitel 5 die 7 Mobs sind der Horror jeder hängt nur auf sein eigenes wohl bedacht an denn spawn Punkten und versuch so schnell es geht die Pulpums zu erwischen, ein unding was ja seid Moria schon fasst normal geworden ist. Daher buch 7 auch hier in meinem Augen eher schlecht als Recht die belohnung dafür jedoch sehr gut Pendivig und Flammen und Schatten sind zwar auch sehr gute Umhänge allerdings halt auf ihre art.

Was Mechanik änderungen angeht mein Main ist Jäger die Schadens reduzierung kann ich verkraften effektiv machen alle Physikalischen dds zwar weniger schaden allerdings nicht so deutlich weniger das die herausforderungen nicht schaffbar sind die wir gestellt bekommen.
Der Kraft verbrauch der allerdings im moment herscht ist jedoch abartig Jäger, Hüter und Barden beklagen sich plötzlich über extreme kraftkosten und scheinbar extrem langsamen kraftreg im Kampf meinen Wächter hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert seid Patch wirkliche verbesserungen was aggro halten angeht konnte ich bei anderen jedoch noch nicht sehen vermutlich müssen die Wächter das Tanken wieder neu lernen mit Buch 7.

Ruf farmen ich weis nicht was ihr habt ich bin bereits Verwandter bei denn Galadrim es ist eher das Problem die Goldenenblätter für das Pferd und die anderen netten sachen zusammen zubekommen als denn Ruf, nirgends wird man schneller Verwandter als bei denn Galadrim.

Alles im allen Buch 7 währe ohne Lorien ein echter reinfall das Gebiet jedoch haut das ganze ziemlich raus, ich liebe Lorien und vermisse es jetzt schon wenn meine Reise mich weiter in Richtung Schicksalsberg führen wird.


----------



## Vetaro (5. April 2009)

Tetlin, kennst du Zero Punctuation? (Mal wieder ein Link)

Genauso wie Yahtzee spricht schreibst du nämlich - irriterenderweise machst du am Ende von Absätzen Punkte, manchmal auch mittendrin kommas, auf Großschreibung verzichtest du auch nicht - aber die meisten Punkte und Kommas lässte einfach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und es stimmt: Den ersten Ruf-Level erhält man automatisch, die nächsten anderthalb erreicht man nur durch die normalen Quests - also ohne Wiederholungen.

Und es ist ja wie immer: Man _muss_ diesen Ruf nicht haben! Die Galadrim bieten einem in Caras Galadhon, wenn man Verwandter ist und genug Silberne Blätter für sie hat, Hellblauen Schmuck an, und ein neues Pferd/Pony - aber ausser dem und ein paar Möbeln gibt's da eh nichts schockierendes. Also mal Halblang.

Und ehrlich: Nirgendwo war es je sinnvoller als bei den Galadrim, dass man sich ihr Vertrauen erst erarbeiten musste (ausser vielleicht in Forochel). 
In Angmar und bei den Waldläufern dachte ich mir noch: I"ch bin hier um die Freien Völker vor der Vernichtung zu retten, gebt mir endlich die verdammte Ausrüstung, es ist ja nicht so als ob ich euch damit den Bauch aufschlitzen wollte sobald ich sie kriege!"

 Aber die Galadrim - na die sind doch wie 'n kleines Kätzchen das unter einem Auto sitzt: Da kann man auch nicht einfach drunterlangen, es an sich pressen und abschlecken. Die würde aber garantiert den Vierbein-Vernichtungsmodus einschalten. Und einen Vierbein-Vernichtungsmodus haben Elben schliesslich auch. Danke dass ihr euch das jetzt in echt vorgestellt habt.


----------



## ChrisMcD (5. April 2009)

Ich muss sagen das Buch 7 (damit meine ich nicht das neue Gebiet, sonder die Epic Quests) ein totaler griff ins Klo ist und das nicht nur wegen der teilweisen Fehlerhaften Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mausepaul (5. April 2009)

> Aber die Galadrim - na die sind doch wie 'n kleines Kätzchen das unter einem Auto sitzt: Da kann man auch nicht einfach drunterlangen, es an sich pressen und abschlecken.





Bist´n kleener Pöt, wa ? 
Oder gabs gestern abend noch´n Gefühlsfilm ??


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. April 2009)

Bist ein kleener Flamer, wa?

Halt dich mal bitte ein bisschen zurück.


----------



## Tetlin (5. April 2009)

Ich benutze kein Punkt und Komma Vetaro da ich auch beim reden keine Pausen mache an dennen Punkt oder Komma gesetzt werden würde.

Wer mich im Teamspeak oder Ingamevoice gehört hat weis was ich damit meine.

Naja und Atmen ist eh was für Anfänger!


----------



## Gromthar (5. April 2009)

Meine Meinung zu Buch 7:

Grafisch ist es man wieder eine Glanzleistung. Die Farbenspiele und musikalische Untermalung Lothloriens sind überaus gut gelungen und machen Lust auf mehr. Turbine hat mal wieder gezeigt wie gut sie die Stimmung des Tolkinuniversums in ein Spiel einbringen können - schlicht hervorragende Arbeit.
Auch das Frühlingsevent ist schön gemacht und bringt Laune.

Allerdings ... tja ... spielerisch bin ich eher enttäuscht. Das Buch 7 ist zwar nett und gut, aber komplett solo und nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. Ich glaube ich brauchte etwa um die anderthalb Stunden bis ich es durchgespielt hatte. Bis auf die Anspielungen zu Buch 8 habe ich nur wenig mitgenommen. Sehr schade, denn da habe ich einfach mehr erwartet. Vor allem auch etwas fürs Gruppenspiel in Form von 3er Instanzen.
Die Aufgaben in Lothorien zeigen eindeutig, dass Turbine aus den Fehlern Forochels gelernt hat. Ich muss nun nicht länger stundenlang bei Questgegnern anstehen nur um irgendwann mal die Aufgabe anschließen zu können. Durchaus positiv. Allerding ist auch hier wieder nur von Einfachheit die Rede. Sammle dies, sammle jenes. Taurlach habe ich bezwungen, Thorog stand ich entgegen, selbst dem Wächter in Wasser habe ich getrotzt - und nun werde ich zum Blumenpflücken geschickt nur um mich bei den Galadrim einzuschleimen - in der Tat, sehr heldenhaft. Der bittere Beigeschmack des Ruffarmens, dan ich schon in anderen Spielen erlebte, holt mich nun auch hier mal wieder ein ohne dabei einen tieferen Sinn erkennen zu lassen. Gut, man kann sich ein neues Pferdchen zulegen oder neuen Schmuck, legendäre Gegenstände, doch macht mich all dies nicht unbedingt heldenhafter oder wagemutiger.

Buch 7 ist eine Wonne für alle Solospieler, die nichts für Gruppenspieler bietet. Schade drum. Hinzu kommen die ständigen Übersetzungsmakel und Questbugs, die ich bei der langen Wartezeit auf Buch 7 nicht wirklich verstehen kann.


Alles in allem ist Buch 7 durchaus in Ordnung, ein netter Zusatz, ein Gimmik, aber nicht meine groß erhoffte Erweiterung. Seelig warte ich also weiter auf Buch 8, abermals mit der Hoffnung auf interessantes Gameplay, eine schöne Raidinstanz im Spalteformat und weitere Gruppenaufgaben.


----------



## zorakh55 (5. April 2009)

Mal was anderes:
Ich gebe zu ich bin nicht so ganz auf dem Laufenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist eigentlich aus der groß angekündigten Raidinstanz geworden? Ich habe so ein wenig das Gefühl, dass die garnicht implementiert wurde? Liege ich da richtig?

Ihr könnt ruhig Spoiler schreiben. Habe kein Problem damit *g*


----------



## Vetaro (5. April 2009)

Großangekündigte Raidinstanz


----------



## Gromthar (5. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Großangekündigte Raidinstanz


Ähnlich spannend war es bei uns heute Abend auch.


----------



## EisblockError (6. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Großangekündigte Raidinstanz




sieht ja spannend aus


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. April 2009)

Das ist nicht die angekündigte Raid-Instanz, diese (sowie die neuen blauen Sets mit 20 Strahlen pro Teil) kommt erst mit Buch 8.


----------



## Vetaro (6. April 2009)

Oh. Na dann freuen wir uns schon mal auf einen lustigen November. ...


----------

